# Chapman MFA TV Writing & Producing Applicants 2021



## Chris W (Nov 27, 2020)

Didn't see a Chapman TV Writing & Producing thread yet so thought I'd create one.

Deadline is December 1st!

How many of you have turned it in? When do you plan on turning it in if you haven't?

I highly recommend not waiting to the last moment btw as one year technical difficulties caused someone to miss the deadline. 😬

Good luck everyone!


----------



## autumn (Dec 17, 2020)

hi guys! the rush of applying has settled and now i'm just ready for the good news. i made an account on here to find some people who are in the same boat and maybe get ahead on making some friends


----------



## autumn (Jan 28, 2021)

HI I know no one else has posted on here, but in hopes someone might see this anyway, I just got an interview! I am very excited! I am going to need to practice my interview skills, so if anyone has any tips, I would love to hear them!


----------



## dtk9 (Jan 28, 2021)

I got an interview too! When did you schedule yours for?


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Jan 28, 2021)

Congrats! As a current student who interviewed last year let me know if you have any questions/need tips!


----------



## autumn (Jan 28, 2021)

dtk9 said:


> I got an interview too! When did you schedule yours for?


yay congrats!! mine is scheduled for february 8th. when is yours??


----------



## autumn (Jan 28, 2021)

WriterGirl33 said:


> Congrats! As a current student who interviewed last year let me know if you have any questions/need tips!


I would love to hear what you talked about in your interview. Also what kind of writing you do and what your experience level was going into the application process. I feel like I am definitely behind since I only have one draft of a pilot, but in an info session they said that experience doesn't make or break an applicant. Do you think that's true?


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Jan 29, 2021)

autumn said:


> I would love to hear what you talked about in your interview. Also what kind of writing you do and what your experience level was going into the application process. I feel like I am definitely behind since I only have one draft of a pilot, but in an info session they said that experience doesn't make or break an applicant. Do you think that's true?



From what I remember is a really casual interview. They usually ask why you chose Chapman/the program and what you’re watching right now on tv. I vaguely remember also being asked if I was working on anything currently.

Prior to starting I did my undergrad in screenweiting and took a UCLA certificate program for a year in tv writing so I had some experience. I definitely don’t think your lacking, plus you managed to get an interview so that’s a great sign! Everyone comes into grad school with different skill levels/backgrounds and that’s what makes it an enjoyable experience.


----------



## autumn (Jan 29, 2021)

WriterGirl33 said:


> From what I remember is a really casual interview. They usually ask why you chose Chapman/the program and what you’re watching right now on tv. I vaguely remember also being asked if I was working on anything currently.
> 
> Prior to starting I did my undergrad in screenweiting and took a UCLA certificate program for a year in tv writing so I had some experience. I definitely don’t think your lacking, plus you managed to get an interview so that’s a great sign! Everyone comes into grad school with different skill levels/backgrounds and that’s what makes it an enjoyable experience.


Okay, thank you so much! That's very encouraging. I am relieved to hear it is casual.

Also, just curious, is there a lot of overlap between your undergrad/ UCLA program and the Chapman program? Or I guess how are they different. Do you think this program is more hands-on when it comes to the writing and producing?


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Jan 29, 2021)

autumn said:


> Okay, thank you so much! That's very encouraging. I am relieved to hear it is casual.
> 
> Also, just curious, is there a lot of overlap between your undergrad/ UCLA program and the Chapman program? Or I guess how are they different. Do you think this program is more hands-on when it comes to the writing and producing?


You’re welcome!

There’s definitely a certain level of overlap in terms of the writing courses because theres only so many ways you can teach the same structure. But so far it’s been really beneficial and I already feel like a stronger writer. But the program also has a lot of other classes that I’ve never been exposed to like a production management class.

In terms of hands on production things, it’s kind of all over the place right now because of COVID. I personally haven’t done any hands-on production things but there have been some productions going on hear and there I believe.


----------



## autumn (Feb 7, 2021)

good luck to everyone on interviews this upcoming week! i hope that more people find this forum so we can either celebrate together or commiserate


----------



## dtk9 (Feb 9, 2021)

autumn said:


> yay congrats!! mine is scheduled for february 8th. when is yours??


How did your interview go?! What questions did they ask? I hope it went well!


----------



## autumn (Feb 10, 2021)

dtk9 said:


> How did your interview go?! What questions did they ask? I hope it went well!


It went very well! It was very conversational like people before me have said. We talked about what my experience was and why I wanted to go to Chapman. Then we talked about what kinds of TV shows I watch and that kind of thing. It definitely felt like they just wanted to get to know me instead of grilling me, which I thought was great.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2021)

autumn said:


> It went very well! It was very conversational like people before me have said. We talked about what my experience was and why I wanted to go to Chapman. Then we talked about what kinds of TV shows I watch and that kind of thing. It definitely felt like they just wanted to get to know me instead of grilling me, which I thought was great.


That's great! Be sure to update your application with this info in its notes section.


----------



## maxalexander (Feb 15, 2021)

Just did my interview! Thanks for relaying your experience, it was definitely helpful. Mine felt less casual than the one I did with Columbia College Chicago, but it still seemed to go pretty well (fingers crossed). They asked detailed questions about my experience in undergrad and in my internship to start and then transitioned into a more conversational structure about which TV shows I enjoy watching and my inspirations. All in all not too bad. 

If there's anyone left still waiting to interview, I would recommend coming with 5-6 good questions ready to go. They covered about half of my questions through their explanations of the program, so I'm very glad I prepared many as I did. I'd say almost half of the interview was spent answering my questions. 

Now comes the wait for decisions... Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 15, 2021)

maxalexander said:


> I would recommend coming with 5-6 good questions ready to go. They covered about half of my questions through their explanations of the program, so I'm very glad I prepared many as I did.


If you want, can you share some of your questions and their responses?


----------



## maxalexander (Feb 15, 2021)

Chris W said:


> If you want, can you share some of your questions and their responses?


I asked about the collaborative nature of their program and how students are paired together on projects. They said that graduate students work together throughout and that TV writers/producers will essentially work with a directing student to flesh out and develop projects. They also mentioned that you occasionally work with undergrads as well. 
They had a lot to say about how they connect students to internships, but it generally seems that there is a robust program in place that helps connect and prepare students for opportunities in the industry, wherever it seems they are most interested in building a career, and that they offer a lot of direction and assistance. 
My last question was about what makes for a successful student and how I can prepare myself before fall to be successful in their program. They really focused on how having an open mind and recognizing that you don't know everything is essential for their program. They want students to be receptive to their methods and to be prepared to learn things the way they want to be taught, or at least try things their way (even if you disagree).

Hope this helps!


----------



## autumn (Feb 15, 2021)

maxalexander said:


> I asked about the collaborative nature of their program and how students are paired together on projects. They said that graduate students work together throughout and that TV writers/producers will essentially work with a directing student to flesh out and develop projects. They also mentioned that you occasionally work with undergrads as well.
> They had a lot to say about how they connect students to internships, but it generally seems that there is a robust program in place that helps connect and prepare students for opportunities in the industry, wherever it seems they are most interested in building a career, and that they offer a lot of direction and assistance.
> My last question was about what makes for a successful student and how I can prepare myself before fall to be successful in their program. They really focused on how having an open mind and recognizing that you don't know everything is essential for their program. They want students to be receptive to their methods and to be prepared to learn things the way they want to be taught, or at least try things their way (even if you disagree).
> 
> Hope this helps!


I'm so happy your interview went well! These are such good questions. I had two prepared just about internships and about auditing classes and only got to ask about auditing. I realized after I should have prepared more, but I still think it was ok. We didn't have a lot to talk about when they asked for my experience since I haven't done much so far, which is maybe why we jumped right into the conversational part.  Good luck!


----------



## autumn (Feb 26, 2021)

Hey guys! Does anyone have a guess on when decisions might be out? On the application tracker it says today is the earliest day, but I'm assuming it will be later than that.
Plus I don't want to be sitting refreshing the page for them to not come out until mid-March haha


----------



## dtk9 (Feb 26, 2021)

autumn said:


> Hey guys! Does anyone have a guess on when decisions might be out? On the application tracker it says today is the earliest day, but I'm assuming it will be later than that.
> Plus I don't want to be sitting refreshing the page for them to not come out until mid-March haha


I received an email right after applying saying decisions would be released on a rolling basis mid-March until the end of April. During my interview, they said decisions would be going out in the middle to end of March.


----------



## autumn (Mar 12, 2021)

good luck everyone!


----------



## collinviator (Mar 12, 2021)

I was hoping today was the day along with the rest of everyone else. Praying for next week!


----------



## autumn (Mar 12, 2021)

mlviator said:


> I was hoping today was the day along with the rest of everyone else. Praying for next week!


me too! maybe monday?


----------



## autumn (Mar 13, 2021)

are y'all seeing the stuff going on in the other chapman forums? have any of y'all's portals changed?

mine hasn't but i don't think all programs are necessarily linked with one another so i'm not worried... yet haha


----------



## maxalexander (Mar 13, 2021)

Nothing but a checklist for me


----------



## maxalexander (Mar 13, 2021)

Side note: Have you been getting invites to all the master classes? I got one for Bryan Cranston and Barry Jenkins, but haven't gotten invited to the more recent ones and wonder if I was taken out of some pool or something :/


----------



## autumn (Mar 13, 2021)

maxalexander said:


> Side note: Have you been getting invites to all the master classes? I got one for Bryan Cranston and Barry Jenkins, but haven't gotten invited to the more recent ones and wonder if I was taken out of some pool or something :/


i got an email on 2/26 inviting me to like 4 of them this month and then i got one on the 2nd about their student films? if they just took people out that would be very strange.

i also find it strange that people's portals are doing this before people get their acceptance. i looked back and it happened last year too.

hypothetically, if they have already made their decisions and are only sending invites to certain people as far back as february, then why would they send mixed signals and messages to people? i just can't imagine that's their intention, so i think it might be just a glitchy system and i wouldn't put too much weight on it if i were you


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 13, 2021)

autumn said:


> i got an email on 2/26 inviting me to like 4 of them this month and then i got one on the 2nd about their student films? if they just took people out that would be very strange.
> 
> i also find it strange that people's portals are doing this before people get their acceptance. i looked back and it happened last year too.
> 
> hypothetically, if they have already made their decisions and are only sending invites to certain people as far back as february, then why would they send mixed signals and messages to people? i just can't imagine that's their intention, so i think it might be just a glitchy system and i wouldn't put too much weight on it if i were you


Hi! Can you tell from last year’s posts if the changed portals were admissions or rejections?


----------



## autumn (Mar 13, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> Hi! Can you tell from last year’s posts if the changed portals were admissions or rejections?


You can look through them:





						Chapman 2020 - TV Writing & Producing
					

Didn't see a thread on this, but saw several applications in the tracker so I figured I'd start one!  I got an interview request late this afternoon - I know Chapman said late April for notifications, so I was pleasantly surprised to see an invitation.



					www.filmschool.org
				




It was like this for other programs too. It _*seems*_ like they are acceptances, but I really don't want someone to see that and assume they're in and for some reason they're not. Best to wait for the official acceptance before getting too excited.

I also can't tell if this happened for everyone or just these few people who were accepted.


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 13, 2021)

autumn said:


> You can look through them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m so nervous!!!! Thank you! Good luck to you. Are you a producing applicant?


----------



## autumn (Mar 13, 2021)

Reelgurltx said:


> I’m so nervous!!!! Thank you! Good luck to you. Are you a producing applicant?


good luck!! 

i applied to the tv writing and producing program! it doesn't seem like any of us on here have had anything happen to our portals, so i hope that isn't a negative thing!


----------



## Reelgurltx (Mar 14, 2021)

autumn said:


> good luck!!
> 
> i applied to the tv writing and producing program! it doesn't seem like any of us on here have had anything happen to our portals, so i hope that isn't a negative thing!


I doubt that means anything. Each program does theirs differently. Which I guess is what is confusing me! The Creative Writing program acceptance was so straightforward with the change coming with a decision. I don’t understand why some changed and some didn’t but it seems I will get my answer soon either way 😬😬😬 I am so stressed lol


----------



## autumn (Mar 15, 2021)

anyone hear anything?


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 15, 2021)

autumn said:


> anyone hear anything?


I got an email just a few minutes ago to check the portal. I was accepted.


----------



## autumn (Mar 15, 2021)

aaaaa said:


> I got an email just a few minutes ago to check the portal. I was accepted.


congrats!!!!!

if this means i didn't get in, i'm hoping for waitlist!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

aaaaa said:


> I got an email just a few minutes ago to check the portal. I was accepted.


Congrats!!! That is so awesome!!!

The link to the gain access to the Chapman private forum is here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - Chapman
		


Be sure to update your Applications with all the decision info and share your portfolios or application materials on them if you're willing.

Also be sure to update or add your Applications of you got Waitlisted or rejected as that'll seriously help us figure out how many people from the Waitlist get admitted.

There's also new fields for age, county, film experience, and Scholarship awarded that will be very helpful to future applicants.








						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				






The more info people can add the more info we have for each program to better help people.


----------



## maxalexander (Mar 15, 2021)

I didn’t get anything either 😕 Seems like either a denial or we’ll get waitlisted, which iirc they don’t notify you about the waitlist for a couple weeks judging from previous years’ forums.


----------



## autumn (Mar 15, 2021)

waitlist!!!!!


----------



## collinviator (Mar 15, 2021)

Waitlist!


----------



## Batsy (Mar 15, 2021)

Waitlisted as well


----------



## missthemountains (Mar 15, 2021)

Waitlisted as well!


----------



## missthemountains (Mar 15, 2021)

Do we have any idea as to how many people on the waitlist typically get in? I imagine this year there may not be any slots but here’s hoping!


----------



## autumn (Mar 15, 2021)

missthemountains said:


> Do we have any idea as to how many people on the waitlist typically get in? I imagine this year there may not be any slots but here’s hoping!


i'm thinking about emailing and asking! also to see how many people are on the waitlist so i can understand the odds haha


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

missthemountains said:


> Do we have any idea as to how many people on the waitlist typically get in? I imagine this year there may not be any slots but here’s hoping!


Here are the stats for last year. Small sample though.


----------



## 0rang3.chan (Mar 16, 2021)

got waitlisted as well! there seems to be a lot of us...


----------



## harrietb (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey guys!! I'm going to start a Chapman MFA Facebook page (For all people under the film MFA umbrella)!! if you're interested in being a part of the group join Chapman Off housing and comment on my post! (It's an easy post to spot, I mention that I'm going into screenwriting and a bunch of people commented their programs) So excited to meet you all!! 😁😁😁





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## autumn (Apr 20, 2021)

i got off the waitlist! just got the email!


----------



## dtk9 (Apr 20, 2021)

Accepted off the waitlist!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 20, 2021)

dtk9 said:


> Accepted off the waitlist!


Awesome! Can you add the notification date for that to your application?

Congrats!


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Apr 20, 2021)

Congrats to those who got off the waitlist! If you have any questions about the program I'd be happy to answer them if I can!


----------



## 0rang3.chan (Apr 22, 2021)

Congrats to everyone who got in! I just checked and I'm still on the waitlist 😢

Does anyone know if that is all they are going to admit off the waitlist? Or is it still a waiting game at this point?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2021)

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## bonetbev (Jun 12, 2021)

Is anyone still on waitlist?


----------



## 0rang3.chan (Jun 13, 2021)

bonetbev said:


> Is anyone still on waitlist?


I am, are you still waiting as well?


----------



## 0rang3.chan (Jun 29, 2021)

Chapman just sent me an update saying their class is full 😢

Guess I'll have to reapply again next year. Anyone else on the same boat? Or did anyone get an acceptance today?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 29, 2021)

0rang3.chan said:


> Chapman just sent me an update saying their class is full 😢
> 
> Guess I'll have to reapply again next year. Anyone else on the same boat? Or did anyone get an acceptance today?


Bummer.  Be sure to add your Applications to our database when you can.

Good luck in the next round!


----------



## Chris W (Sep 7, 2021)

How Chapman is dealing with COVID:














 How COVID-19 Changed Film School From Coast to Coast


					Even in the days before the Delta strain wreaked havoc from coast to coast, we already knew that COVID-19 has altered the film industry — and permanently, some might argue. But it’s not just the method of film production and where films are being released that have changed. Going to film school...
				


Alexa P.
Sep 7, 2021
Category: Life at Film School


----------



## Chris W (Oct 7, 2021)

In case any of you are reapplying.... We're actually interviewing Chapman Admissions the end of October. If you have any questions you'd like to ask them please respond to the thread below:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

